# Newbie to plows, need some help



## wingrider78 (Dec 15, 2004)

I am looking into getting a plow for my truck to do a few driveways when it snows. I will be plowing 4 driveways and that's it. I have a 2003 GMC Sierra 1/2 ton, 4x4, ext cab, short box. I am leary of putting a plow on a 1/2 ton truck, and also leary of putting it on a truck I will be driving everyday. Can someone please give me the straight and narrow on pros and cons about putting it on this truck. I have heard from Curtis and Fisher dealers that I won't damage the truck at all, then I've heard from others that I should never put a plow on my truck unless I don't want it last and be dependable. 

I would just like a little input from someone who has used a plow on a 1/2 ton and what their experience has been. Thanks for any input you guys send in.


----------



## CASMEDIC (Dec 15, 2004)

*I hope this helps*

Hey wingrider-

I've got a 2003 Chevrolet Silverado 1500 Z71 (4x4) extended cab. I have a 7.5 foot Fisher Snow Plow on it. GM only recommends putting a plow on a truck if it came with their "Snow Plow Prep Package" - if your truck is a lease, this may or may not be something you worry about. My truck doesn't have it. If you'll only be plowing a few driveways, your truck should run fine with a plow. 
If you'll be using any warning lights - I have a mini-lightbar on the roof and hide-a-way strobes in the 4 directionals, as well as auxillary back-up lights, or if you'll be plowing for many hours on end, you might want to consider upgrading your alternator (I did). My Dad's company runs 5 Chevy 1/2 ton trucks (stock) with Fisher Plows. They have never had a problem. 
You might want to take a look at the Fisher Homesteader - it's a light duty plow that is light weight and shouldn't tax your electrical system as much.
I hope this helped out a bit - stay safe.

-CASMEDIC


----------



## towelman (Dec 15, 2004)

I have also been looking for a plow for a smaller truck you may also want to look at the Sno-Way plows they are vary competitive.


----------



## Ian03 (Dec 10, 2003)

I have a 7.5 foot Fisher on my 03 1/2 Ton Silverado X-Cab and don't have any issues so far.  You'll have to crank your torsion bars a little and maybe use a set of Timbrens to handle the weight difference, but you will be fine. 
I would get a real steel plow, the weight savings is minimal with a SnoWay or other plastic plow and I don't know how they would hold up.


----------



## wingrider78 (Dec 15, 2004)

Ian03 said:


> I have a 7.5 foot Fisher on my 03 1/2 Ton Silverado X-Cab and don't have any issues so far. You'll have to crank your torsion bars a little and maybe use a set of Timbrens to handle the weight difference, but you will be fine.
> I would get a real steel plow, the weight savings is minimal with a SnoWay or other plastic plow and I don't know how they would hold up.


Ian03,

I would still be getting a 7.5ft steel plow by fisher, but it is one of their light duty plows made more for 1/2 ton trucks and large suv's. What are Timbrens??? Do you have a light duty plow on your truck???


----------



## wingrider78 (Dec 15, 2004)

CASMEDIC said:


> Hey wingrider-
> 
> I've got a 2003 Chevrolet Silverado 1500 Z71 (4x4) extended cab. I have a 7.5 foot Fisher Snow Plow on it. GM only recommends putting a plow on a truck if it came with their "Snow Plow Prep Package" - if your truck is a lease, this may or may not be something you worry about.
> -CASMEDIC


Casmedic,

Thanks for the input. Can the "snow plow prep package" be purchased for my truck, or is that something they only do when you purchase the vehicle. I own this truck, it's not a lease, so I don't want to do any front end damage or anything with this plow.

Did you have to beef up your front end suspension or anything for the plow???


----------



## CASMEDIC (Dec 15, 2004)

wingrider78 said:


> Casmedic,
> 
> Thanks for the input. Can the "snow plow prep package" be purchased for my truck, or is that something they only do when you purchase the vehicle. I own this truck, it's not a lease, so I don't want to do any front end damage or anything with this plow.
> 
> Did you have to beef up your front end suspension or anything for the plow???


No - you can't buy the 'snow plow prep package' after the fact. It's something they do at the factory when building the truck. I plowed for 2 winters with this truck and 3 with another 1/2 ton Chevy when I used to work maintenance without touching the front end. I've had no problems - no alignment problems, no suspension problems, nothing. My truck is my only vehicle, so I'm as worried as you are about wrecking it. As long as you don't beat on your truck too bad, you'll be fine. 
Regarding the "Timbrens" (www.timbren.com) (I bought mine from www.awdirect.com), I put those on my truck to help a bit (I just put 'em in a month ago, so I haven't plowed with them yet) - I do a lot (and I mean a lot) of plowing each winter (subcontractor for a landscaper) and the Timbrens 'compliment' the front suspension. They replace the stock bump stops and minimize the suspension drop when the plow is lifted. Just make sure you add some weight in the bed of your truck (I usually put 350-450 pounds of sand in the bed - directly over the axle) and I've never had any type of problem - ever (other than scratches from trees).
I hope this helps - any other questions, feel free to ask. Stay safe-

-CASMEDIC


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

I am not a Chevy guy so I probably don't know what I am talking about but I do know on a Ford the Timbrens are not needed for a guy that just does a few driveways when it snows. The rougher ride associated with them isn't worth the advantage when you are plowing. Now if you have your plow on for weeks at a time and are doing some serious commercial use I would definitely recommend them but not for the occasional plower. I do know that the Chevy's especially the 1/2 tons are a little softer up front so they might need them a little quicker than a stiffer Ford.


----------



## z71Worker (Nov 8, 2004)

CASMEDIC said:


> No - you can't buy the 'snow plow prep package' after the fact. It's something they do at the factory when building the truck. I plowed for 2 winters with this truck and 3 with another 1/2 ton Chevy when I used to work maintenance without touching the front end. I've had no problems - no alignment problems, no suspension problems, nothing. My truck is my only vehicle, so I'm as worried as you are about wrecking it. As long as you don't beat on your truck too bad, you'll be fine.
> Regarding the "Timbrens" (www.timbren.com) (I bought mine from www.awdirect.com), I put those on my truck to help a bit (I just put 'em in a month ago, so I haven't plowed with them yet) - I do a lot (and I mean a lot) of plowing each winter (subcontractor for a landscaper) and the Timbrens 'compliment' the front suspension. They replace the stock bump stops and minimize the suspension drop when the plow is lifted. Just make sure you add some weight in the bed of your truck (I usually put 350-450 pounds of sand in the bed - directly over the axle) and I've never had any type of problem - ever (other than scratches from trees).
> I hope this helps - any other questions, feel free to ask. Stay safe-
> 
> -CASMEDIC


you can add the plow prep, atleast it was offered to me by 2 dealerships when i was looking at trucks 2 mo's ago.. they of course advised me it was MUCH more expensive to have done on a truck sitting on the lot rather than having it added by the factory..


----------



## CASMEDIC (Dec 15, 2004)

z71Worker said:


> you can add the plow prep, atleast it was offered to me by 2 dealerships when i was looking at trucks 2 mo's ago.. they of course advised me it was MUCH more expensive to have done on a truck sitting on the lot rather than having it added by the factory..


I stand corrected.

-CASMEDIC


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

wingrider78 said:


> I am looking into getting a plow for my truck to do a few driveways when it snows. I will be plowing 4 driveways and that's it. I have a 2003 GMC Sierra 1/2 ton, 4x4, ext cab, short box. I am leary of putting a plow on a 1/2 ton truck, and also leary of putting it on a truck I will be driving everyday. Can someone please give me the straight and narrow on pros and cons about putting it on this truck. I have heard from Curtis and Fisher dealers that I won't damage the truck at all, then I've heard from others that I should never put a plow on my truck unless I don't want it last and be dependable.
> 
> I would just like a little input from someone who has used a plow on a 1/2 ton and what their experience has been. Thanks for any input you guys send in.


I*M from what most Young People would call the Ole School Where I been There Done THAT! Your 2003 GMC should PLOW Snow Forever! just Doing a Few Driveways each Snow Storm! many yrs AGO! I bought an Ole JEEP Pick-Up w/a 7ft FISHER that was Pretty Well Used UP at the TIME!--& for Yrs Plowed my Yard & a couple of Camp Roads Dirt & Rough as HELL!--aprox 2 miles long couning Both Ways IN & OUT! w/ NO Problem! Your 2003 GMC w/ a STEEL Plow! I Don*t personally Care for Most of the New Stuff!--Plastic Plows?--& All those Light Weight Plows--I*D Install a FISHER if It was MINE!--& IF? YOU Take Care of Your 2003 GMC w/ Normal Service!--& Use Common Scense when You Plow!--Both will Last a long-- Long TIME!--Ole JIM--


----------



## trying to make (Dec 18, 2004)

dont be scared,I plowed in a few half ton cheveys.all with 8 foot western steel plows.watch your temp gauge,change your tranny fluid.I repeat change your tranny fluid.a tranny cooler is a good idea.I am putting a 8 foot boss with full moldboard tilt on my 87 K-5 blazer,not even slightly worried.However I did some prep to my truck.I hope we get hammered this year.remember any truck can break my Ford F-350 had all 8 wheel studs snap last year on the front passenger side.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Fisher RD 7'6" or Curtis 7'6" LD will both do you well. I would put timbrens on the GM if it were mine. Timbrens don't make my truck ride any stiffer then normal either. Plowing with a 1/2 ton daily driver will not be a problem at all. Only put the plow on when necessary and when your done, take it off rigt away.


----------

